# Baby Zantac (Rantindine) - side effects?



## SD02

My DS is 10 weeks old, a few weeks ago he started squirming and crying, arching his back while feeding, 2 wks ago the doctor suspected silent reflux and prescribed Zantac

After a few days of the meds he seemed to be doing better. Few days ago he has developed painful gas pains, and was up last night 3 times trying to pass the gas.

We gave him gripe water and he seems fine now.

Now has anyone had experience with Zantac causing stomach pain or gas issues?

I dont think its the formula he is on that is bothering him...as he has been on it for 5 weeks and he has regular poops and wet diapers.

This morning I hadnt given him the morning dose of Zantac yet and he fed perfectly fine...now I dont know if I should continue the Zantac or stop it if it gives him tummy pain?


----------



## mrsthomas623

I would continue with it, my LO has improved greatly being on it. Some babies are just gassy babies, mine has been since birth. Bicycling the legs and tummy rubs seem to help my LO a lot. Just recently he has stopped crying bc of the gas and can more easily "let it out."

Definitely put a phone call into you doctor if you are concerned though!


----------



## SD02

mrsthomas623 said:


> I would continue with it, my LO has improved greatly being on it. Some babies are just gassy babies, mine has been since birth. Bicycling the legs and tummy rubs seem to help my LO a lot. Just recently he has stopped crying bc of the gas and can more easily "let it out."
> 
> Definitely put a phone call into you doctor if you are concerned though!

I am just so confused now wondering if he even has silent reflux? Or if all that squirming before was just trapped gas. 

We are using the Dr.Browns bottles and I swear he still swallows air and sometimes it's hard to get the burp out or he starts crying because of trapped wind.

Or could the formula being causing him tummy pain - we are using Nestle Good Start. I really dont think its the formula as he hasnt had any diarrea or constipation or allergic reaction issues.

Or is it just a phase and he will grow out if it after the 3-4 mth mark

I am so confused :(


----------



## mrsthomas623

SD02 said:


> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> I would continue with it, my LO has improved greatly being on it. Some babies are just gassy babies, mine has been since birth. Bicycling the legs and tummy rubs seem to help my LO a lot. Just recently he has stopped crying bc of the gas and can more easily "let it out."
> 
> Definitely put a phone call into you doctor if you are concerned though!
> 
> I am just so confused now wondering if he even has silent reflux? Or if all that squirming before was just trapped gas.
> 
> We are using the Dr.Browns bottles and I swear he still swallows air and sometimes it's hard to get the burp out or he starts crying because of trapped wind.
> 
> Or could the formula being causing him tummy pain - we are using Nestle Good Start. I really dont think its the formula as he hasnt had any diarrea or constipation or allergic reaction issues.
> 
> Or is it just a phase and he will grow out if it after the 3-4 mth mark
> 
> I am so confused :(Click to expand...

I totally understand you, I took LO off the medicine for about a week thinking it wasn't helping much. He started struggling with taking bottles and gasping and gagging all the time. 

Does your LO fuss and cry a lot? My little man does, so all the air sucked in while crying gives him gas :wacko: We actually have him on soy formula because milk-based gave him horrible gas where he would cry in pain. So babies are just more high maintenance than others :shrug:

I keep hoping he will grow out of it soon!


----------



## Ellabellasmum

My little girl (3mths 1Wks) is the same when taking feeds. Some days worse than others. She cries, goes poker straight, turns head away fom bottle and arches her back. she is a very windy baby. She was on Gaviscon but it badily constipated her and I dont know what was worse. The Ranitidine (i think thats how its spelt) aka zantac is peppermint flavoured!!!!! (not very baby friendly) and Ella gags and screams really bad when she takes it. Is there any other wy to get her to take it (in her bottles??) or does anyone else have a different flavor or type??

I am a new member and interested in making some new mummy friends also!


----------



## Shibs

You can get Zantac from a compounding pharmacy. They can make it alcohol-free as well as adding banana flavoring instead of mint, much more baby-friendly.


----------



## Tickles

Weve had exactly the same thing. Took jake to the dr due to constant crying at 4 weeks. Tey prescribes infant gaviscon as they thought it was reflux. He seemed better for a while. Then starte getting constipated and continued to cry loads. Took him back and got ranitidine. Have been using it for a while and things have improved but he is still constipated and seems to have tummy ache. But the more i think about it he could have been crying with tummy ache all those weeks ago and were tryong to treat something that isnt the problem and possibly making the actual problem worse. Weve stopped the gaviscon now and use regular gripe water and still using the ranitidine. He seems a whole lot better. 

Its just trial and errir i think but its so hard not knowing the real problem to start with :( poor littlens


----------



## londonbump2

Like tickles said - it's all trial and error sometimes. Don't think the ranitidine would give him a sore tummy though.

Advised to use infacol at 3 weeks, then gripe water at 5 weeks, Prescribed gaviscon for reflux at 8 weeks, ranitidine at 12 weeks, neocate at 16 weeks, pepti at 17 weeks then luctalose at 19 weeks - we had a lot of meds!! 

Now he's on pepti, ranitidine and luctalose, 3 meals a day and you couldn't meet a happier baby! It gets easier, honest :)


----------



## pinklightbulb

Eamon used to spit it out :( We had a hell of a time getting him to take it and didn't notice a difference for a good couple of weeks.


----------



## GillAwaiting

This is a great thread. I thought I was losing my mind for the last few weeks. Since week one I thought this kid was refluxy and nobody listened. I had a path worn to the docs. 24 hours on zantac now and baby is so much happier eating. My stress levels have dropped dramatically. That darn gaviscon almost killed him (and me) with constipation. He was hysterical for hours and I couldnt get any water into him to help him out. Had to get water in to him with a tiny syringe, drop by drop. It worked though. That was yesterday. He's sleeping now. It's like he is trying to catch up on 2 weeks worth of sleep today but Im not complaining. I got to eat lunch!!!!! It was rotten but hey, it was food, it was hot and it was lunch time :happydance: We might someday leave the house again, apart from going to the doctors or the pharmacy :thumbup: 

Thanks everyone on this thread. Your comments have really helped. I was feeling desperately alone yesterday. This site has kept me going through a lot of hellish times.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

My LO has been on Zantac since he was about 1 month old and I haven't noticed any negative side effects. His acid reflux is so much better now, though. He used to choke on his acid and now he hasn't done that since he started it.


----------

